# Green Osage again



## Paul Veerkamp (May 8, 2017)

I had a Facebook friend turn a piece for me just to see if I wanted to try myself. Guess I do want to try now.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 8, 2017)

Nice looking piece of wood. How big is it?............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 8, 2017)

Real pretty and great finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2017)

I like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 8, 2017)

Very unique shape! Smooth & elegant looking! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 8, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Nice looking piece of wood. How big is it?............. Jerry (in Tucson)


About 6"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 8, 2017)

I love the shape and color of that bowl but then again green osage is special to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

That is mineralized? I learned and applied something new! Woo hoo!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Patrude (May 15, 2017)

The colors, shape, and the finish all say EYE CANDY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 27, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Nice looking piece of wood. How big is it?............. Jerry (in Tucson)


About 8" wide and 3" deep


----------

